# Winter is coming - prepare for the big window freeze problem



## Rumney (Feb 7, 2017)

So it appears that Audi have again completely failed to resolve the freezing window problem which will leave us having to resort to pushing, pulling, proding, scraping and spraying our windows every winter morning in an effort to get into our beloved motors!!

Audi have buried their heads in the sand again over the past Spring, Summer and Autumn and now, as Winter again approaches, we are left with no fix and no viable workaround to this recurring annual problem - unless you know something different [smiley=gossip.gif]


----------



## dids66 (Feb 7, 2017)

I had my TT service Friday and told them about the freezing problem,they said all they can do is check that the window is aligned and the gaps are right which they are.So there is nothing new out ....


----------



## Ruudfood (Apr 9, 2018)

I got my TTS in June so have yet to experience this problem. Would wiping a bit of antifreeze along the top of the glass, or in the seal, in the evening help?


----------



## scott65742 (Dec 31, 2017)

Some warm tap water does the trick. The best and quickest way to clear all your windows. Unless your car is far from your front door then why wouldn't you?


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Ruudfood said:


> I got my TTS in June so have yet to experience this problem. Would wiping a bit of antifreeze along the top of the glass, or in the seal, in the evening help?


Hi, it appears the problem is a seal inside the door that holds the water & freezes.
Hoggy.


----------



## Ruudfood (Apr 9, 2018)

Hoggy said:


> Ruudfood said:
> 
> 
> > I got my TTS in June so have yet to experience this problem. Would wiping a bit of antifreeze along the top of the glass, or in the seal, in the evening help?
> ...


Ah, I see. Thanks for the clarification. We're all stuffed then?! Looks like I'll be driving my trusty Lexus this winter then. Let's hope it doesn't snow too much. :?


----------



## brittan (May 18, 2007)

Since it's that time of year:

There is a "fix" available foc from your Audi dealer aimed at reducing the instances of frozen window.

I have also tried treating the flock effect part of the window seal that presses against the glass with Fabsil to eliminate or reduce how much water it holds.

See: https://www.ttforum.co.uk/forum/viewtop ... l#p8617321


----------



## TRTT (Sep 16, 2015)

I dared leave mine outside of the garage one night. Screwed.


----------



## captainhero17 (Apr 10, 2018)

I am not joking. The car freezes even when its above 0. We get some nasty winters here in Slovenia. The best solution that I found is just to use the de-froster spray and bathe the space between glass and door with it. And then wait 5minutes. Works 100% of the time for me.

However I never had a car that is this problematic with door freezing. I took my Evoque to some nasty minuses back in Moscow and the door never froze.


----------



## 90TJM (Sep 30, 2013)

I used Car Plan Pre-Icer spray last year its an anti freeze gel and it worked.


----------



## Ruudfood (Apr 9, 2018)

90TJM said:


> I used Car Plan Pre-Icer spray last year its an anti freeze gel and it worked.


Do you just spray it on the windows?


----------



## 90TJM (Sep 30, 2013)

I sprayed it along the gap between the glass and the door panel in the evening.But also used warm water in a watering can over the whole car when available.


----------



## forthay (Feb 23, 2014)

90TJM said:


> I used Car Plan Pre-Icer spray last year its an anti freeze gel and it worked.


Apart from generally being careful in applying do you try to cover the door paintwork?


----------



## 90TJM (Sep 30, 2013)

The instructions advise to remove overspray from paintwork.


----------



## forthay (Feb 23, 2014)

90TJM said:


> The instructions advise to remove overspray from paintwork.


As I've tried pretty much everything else over the years I'll give it a shot. Thanks!


----------



## ZephyR2 (Feb 20, 2013)

Don't forget that tip - If it looks like it could be frozen just pull the door handle part way. This should cause the window to drop but without opening the door. If it doesn't drop then you can go about unfreezing it by your chosen method.
This avoids the hassle of the window and door locking mechanisms getting themselves in tizz preventing the door from closing properly.


----------



## Mark Pred (Feb 1, 2017)

Had my previous TTS (16 plate) for two winters, never had this problem, despite the car being my daily driver and doing plenty of early morning starts in very cold conditions. I coat all the door seals with Gummi Pflege as part of my weekly (winter) maintenance routine and can only surmise that this was preventing any issues. Amongst other things, it provides anti freezing protection and stops doors sticking in cold temperatures. One bottle lasts ages and applying it takes less than a minute for both doors.


----------



## forthay (Feb 23, 2014)

Mark Pred said:


> Had my previous TTS (16 plate) for two winters, never had this problem, despite the car being my daily driver and doing plenty of early morning starts in very cold conditions. I coat all the door seals with Gummi Pflege as part of my weekly (winter) maintenance routine and can only surmise that this was preventing any issues. Amongst other things, it provides anti freezing protection and stops doors sticking in cold temperatures. One bottle lasts ages and applying it takes less than a minute for both doors.


Do you apply any on the lower window seal and if so how?

The Gummi applicator won't reach and it's the inside door seal that is freezing and sticking the window.

I've already got the Gummi so really I'd like to try the same routine as the current one of de ice and cut isn't ideal.


----------



## revulike (Jun 15, 2018)

Anyone tried a car cover?


----------



## Mark Pred (Feb 1, 2017)

forthay said:


> Mark Pred said:
> 
> 
> > Had my previous TTS (16 plate) for two winters, never had this problem, despite the car being my daily driver and doing plenty of early morning starts in very cold conditions. I coat all the door seals with Gummi Pflege as part of my weekly (winter) maintenance routine and can only surmise that this was preventing any issues. Amongst other things, it provides anti freezing protection and stops doors sticking in cold temperatures. One bottle lasts ages and applying it takes less than a minute for both doors.
> ...


I apply on all the seals - where the sponge applicator can't reach, I use a small sponge with some of the solution applied (get them from Tesco, use them to apply tyre dressing as well). It works, but I can't tell you it's 100% fool-proof, as I once found when I jet washed the car just before dark and even the boot was frozen solid next day :lol:


----------

